# star wars galaxies



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi guys

My boss is a huge star wars galaxies fan, he keeps bugging me to get it. The problem  is it is available only on PeeCee windoze.

Is it possible to run this game through Virtual Pee Cee?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Viro (Jan 31, 2005)

GUNDAM-RX78 said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> My boss is a huge star wars galaxies fan, he keeps bugging me to get it. The problem  is it is available only on PeeCee windoze.
> 
> ...



You don't want to do that. Virtual PC provides very very poor performance, and you're better off with sticking to PCs.


----------



## Lycander (Feb 1, 2005)

That game is over rated. Not the best MMORPG out there, you'll really have to like the Star Wars Genre to put up with the mundane grinding.


----------



## k_j_jacobs (Nov 27, 2007)

Running through Parallels is slow and not worth it, if you run it through bootcamp with a copy of vista installed it is its fast. However makesure you update windows after install by putting in the OSX Leopard CD this will update all the drivers for your isight etc. Galaxies is good but like the guy above me it can get boring after a while.


----------



## Viro (Nov 28, 2007)

Why are people bringing up old and dead threads?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 28, 2007)

Viro said:


> Why are people bringing up old and dead threads?



I call "boredom".


----------



## k_j_jacobs (Nov 29, 2007)

because i dont read dates..


----------

